# Brute 750 front diff rebuild



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a 07 brute 750 that i think i broke a tooth off the ring gear. Where should i look for a rebuild kit. I wanna replace everything i can in there. I havent tore into it yet to see what all i did. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

no rebuild kits available, you have to buy everything separate from dealer or online and the parts aren't cheap, just replace whats needed!!!


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree you do not want to replace everything. Just the ring and pinion is right at $500. You can get an all balls rebuild bearing and seal kit for $100 but it doesnt come with the two bearings that go on each side of the clutch. They are another $60. When you do it most recomend that you notch the crossshaft on the spider gears also. Good luck, you have alot of stuff to take off for this project.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno if you can still get a hold of him this way, but MQM (MonsterQuadManiac) on HL use to rebuild them... He might be a member here I cant remember, you can try to look him up and msg him...


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

biggest issue is the socket for the pinion gear, big money


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

all i broke is the spider gears and the little cast case they are in. I guess its called the carrier. Should i buy a spool or just try and get another carrier? and i think u can get a socket for the pinion at lowes in the shgower section. Shower sockets i think it was a 16.95 mm or something like that.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

dealercostpart.com seems to be the cheapest for parts,shows you exatly what you need on the microfich.i suggest dont skimp on the rebuild,get all the berrings an seals too.also i had to learn how not to abuse the 4x4,cause water an throttle an drinkin dont mix,somthin gonna give.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

The socket is 41mm on the outside hex and 35 on the inner hex. Never seen a shower socket like this man. I made this one.


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

I have rebuild two front diffs in two diff brutes.. None of the bearings were wore out. I only replaced both spiders and the cross pin on both, and the center section of the housing. You do not need to replace everything. Use common sense, if it looks worn replace it, if not then don't. The spiders blew apart due to heat from the lack of lubrication. You will need to notch the cross pin that they ride on with a dremel so that the gears will get proper lubrication. Consider yourself lucky that the spiders didn't explode through the housing as well....


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

Wpeschel where did u get ur parts from and how much did it cost u? thats all i need is the 2 small spider gears and the cage they are in plus the cross shaft. All the bearings were fine. there wasnt too much metal in the case just alot of teeth. Imma flush it out real good and use the same bearings cause im laid off and low on money atm.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

when i rebuilt mine it cost me 350 for all four spider gears and seals from cyclepartsnation.com and I will never buy from them again because of shipping, took 3 weeks to get parts, which was way past understandable to me. They sent the parts about 2 and a half weeks after they were paid for. Its sometimes almost easier just getting parts from dealer, and sometimes the price comes out about the same after shipping anyway, so you dont really save much!!! 


This is what i got, I forgot I had got the brake/diff lock lever, I want to say they were the cheapest i found at the time


2 of 49022-1177 - GEAR-BEVEL,10T @ $73.62ea. 

2 of 49022-1178 - GEAR-BEVEL,16T @ $73.62ea. 

1 of 92049-1573 - SEAL-OIL,TCY 48X65X8 @ $7.38ea. 

1 of 92049-1534 - SEAL-OIL,SDD7 22X48X7HS @ $8.21ea. 

1 of 92049-1536 - SEAL-OIL,HTCY 62X81X10.5 @ $9.84ea. 

1 of 14091-1403 - COVER,DIFF LOCK LEVER @ $8.21ea. 


Subtotal: $328.12
Shipping: $20.19 via UPS Ground est. Delivery: Tue Oct 09,2007 to Fri Oct 12,2007
Sales Tax: $0.00
Total Amt: $348.31


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Side note: I've never ordered OEM parts form anywhere online and got them quicker than in two or three weeks... I don't understand it. Currently waiting on some right now. However, it's much cheaper for a poor man like me, so I wait. Mostly go through babbitts now, cheapest I've found so far.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

cross shaft -- 7.95
10T spiders --75.63 x2
carrier housing-- 60.67
= 219 through dealercostparts.com

stealership wanted 340 bucks for the same parts and they have to order them also.


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

I print the parts list & price from whatever site is cheapest @ the time.I take this to my dealer & they always give me great prices with no s/h charges.Lucky I Guess,But works for me.


----------

